# Strength and stuff



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Time for another crack at this shit , this past year has been a training let down due to a severe back injury and then opening a gym and the breakdown of my marriage , trying to train is difficult also i`ve lacked energy drive and motivation , however im now hopefully back training full time again now things are more settled .

i did seek dave crosslands help as a coach i just couldnt commit fully and we part ways .

training is now back to basics .

dynamic stretching done pre training

saturday

6x2 @110kg clean and press

3x15 BHNP @60kg

facepulls 3x15

monday

back without deadlifts as doing these on weds

lots of t-bar rows

lots of CG pulldowns

tues legs

squats

1x8 @80

1x6 @100

1x6 @120

3x6 @130

leg press

warm ups upto 2 working sets of around 700kg 2x10 , fully loaded with plates a blue band and 110kg person on sled

back off sets of 20 dropping 40kg each set til 80kg left on sled

calf raises TUT 5x12 light

following a soviet training program hitting bodyparts twice a week on a light-heavy basis starting from today (light day)

diet is all over at min

running a bit of test tren mast dbol proviron aromasin and hcg .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good to see you back at it mate and subbed.

Seen that your in Hertfordshires Strongest just to say

your going down :gun_bandana: :2guns: lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice. In


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Good to see you back at it mate and subbed.
> 
> Seen that your in Hertfordshires Strongest just to say
> 
> your going down :gun_bandana: :2guns: lol


haha i fully expect to do sh1t :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha i fully expect to do sh1t :lol:


lol im not expecting much myself mate but should be a good day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol im not expecting much myself mate but should be a good day


i`m looking forward to the beers after :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good luck mate, hope all goes well


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> i`m looking forward to the beers after :lol:


lol make mine a protein shake im a boring non drinker now.

Your lifts are still quite strong considering your back mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hertfords comp ..

Opens

Log 110kg

Deadlift 250kg

Yoke 280kg

two surprise events likely to be a heavy moving and a loading event iirc

i`ve not pulled 250 for quite some time so 2 on the day i`ll be happy with , pressing is painful through the spine as will be all the events tbh :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol make mine a protein shake im a boring non drinker now.
> 
> Your lifts are still quite strong considering your back mate


been pulling from a deficit 220kg for 8x3 actually more as some plates weigh around 24kg instead of 20 lol

pressing is still ok but log is down , i used to chuck 120 around easy enough but depends on log size as mines a giant log , not sure im upto the 380 or even 400kg yoke ive done :lol:

will see what happens


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> hertfords comp ..
> 
> Opens
> 
> ...


Last 2 events mate from faceboook:

Last 2 events ....... this is a possibility only

1 wheelbarrow load (possibly with 4 safes)

2 car carry (plates loaded to add weight for novices


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Last 2 events mate from faceboook:
> 
> Last 2 events ....... this is a possibility only
> 
> ...


yeah seen them , think it`ll come down to fitness tbh mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah seen them , think it`ll come down to fitness tbh mate


lol best start some conditioning one of the other comps im doing has a lot of moving events


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

in for the ride

hope 2015 is a better place for you pal

smash it buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> in for the ride
> 
> hope 2015 is a better place for you pal
> 
> smash it buddy


cheers rick , cant be much worse :lol:



Stephen9069 said:


> lol best start some conditioning one of the other comps im doing has a lot of moving events


yeah be a good idea lol


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Time for another crack at this shit , this past year has been a training let down due to a severe back injury and then opening a gym and the breakdown of my marriage , trying to train is difficult also i`ve lacked energy drive and motivation , however im now hopefully back training full time again now things are more settled .
> 
> i did seek dave crosslands help as a coach i just couldnt commit fully and we part ways .
> 
> ...


What do you think about light then heavy training is it working? I train muscle groups twice a week but both sessions are slways as heavy as I can go


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dannythinx said:


> What do you think about light then heavy training is it working? I train muscle groups twice a week but both sessions are slways as heavy as I can go


I always find different stimulus is the key , light days I see more as technical days ironing glitches in form out , heavy is more enjoyable but you cant go heavy all the time .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck mate. Wishing you well:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate. Wishing you well:thumbup1:


Thanks mate , fingers crossed


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Ewen mate! all the best for this year. :thumbup1: subbed to this.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck mate

At least you have Merk now aswell to help give advice etc


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hullo you....phew! Been having a bit of a year haven't you......I wish you well for 2015, and all your new ventures. Take care mister..


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

if you care about strength and don't mind soe water retention i would run 150-200mg oral trestolone without or with a weak ai. massive strength gains. the compound is far stronger than tren. gained 20kg on main lifts in about 5 weeks and after the water was gone was actually in better shape than before.

ran transdermal after with formestane and cut down to 6-8%bf and tried an exercise i had done the last time at 99kg on deca and dbol. at this point i weighed 80kg and i had increased my 3-4rm to 10 reps and my new 3 rm was about 30kg more i think. this was bench row 156kgx4 i think to 10 reps and 186 for 3 reps.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice bro, in!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Neuroscience said:


> if you care about strength and don't mind soe water retention i would run 150-200mg oral trestolone without or with a weak ai. massive strength gains. the compound is far stronger than tren. gained 20kg on main lifts in about 5 weeks and after the water was gone was actually in better shape than before.
> 
> ran transdermal after with formestane and cut down to 6-8%bf and tried an exercise i had done the last time at 99kg on deca and dbol. at this point i weighed 80kg and i had increased my 3-4rm to 10 reps and my new 3 rm was about 30kg more i think. this was bench row 156kgx4 i think to 10 reps and 186 for 3 reps.


trest is on the agenda but once ive done this first 6 week cycle , my lifts are down a lot so idea is to ease back into training and then next strength cycle add in trest and mtren possible inj dbol/winny aswell .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

on an AAS note im running 3ml TTME 450 , been using a well known labs aromasin and have bitch tit lumps so will double dose for a few weeks see if that helps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see you are back. When/where is Herts strongest mate? I'll pop down - is it the one in Hatfield run by Paul?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good to see you are back. When/where is Herts strongest mate? I'll pop down - is it the one in Hatfield run by Paul?


thanks , yeah thats the one mate Our Annual Hertfordshires Strongest MMan competition will once again be held in the Market Square in Hatfield june 7th


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> thanks , yeah thats the one mate Our Annual Hertfordshires Strongest MMan competition will once again be held in the Market Square in Hatfield june 7th


I'll be there mate. There is an absolute sh1thole of a boozer next to the square called The Town Hall which gets very "lively" at night, I'll be ferrying the beers back and forwards from there. I'll ensure you are "rehydrated" between events


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

**** ugl aromatase inibitors. get some transderma formestane. even reduced lump while on trestolone. it is that effective.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I'll be there mate. There is an absolute sh1thole of a boozer next to the square called The Town Hall which gets very "lively" at night, I'll be ferrying the beers back and forwards from there. I'll ensure you are "rehydrated" between events


haha gotta be refreshed cheers :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

todays pre workout (deadlift) meal is ..

2 large jacket spuds

can of beans

can of cornbeef

can of mackerel fillets

topped off with cheese

chocolate for after washed down with lucozade


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

do you use preworkouts? there is one coming out soon i worked on, should help increase strength through energy, motivation and pain relief. if your interested i will let you know once it has arrived with the retailer.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> todays pre workout (deadlift) meal is ..
> 
> 2 large jacket spuds
> 
> ...


that post just made me really hungry

have a good deadlift session buddy, enjoy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Neuroscience said:


> if you care about strength and don't mind soe water retention i would run 150-200mg oral trestolone without or with a weak ai. massive strength gains. the compound is far stronger than tren. gained 20kg on main lifts in about 5 weeks and after the water was gone was actually in better shape than before.
> 
> ran transdermal after with formestane and cut down to 6-8%bf and tried an exercise i had done the last time at 99kg on deca and dbol. at this point i weighed 80kg and i had increased my 3-4rm to 10 reps and my new 3 rm was about 30kg more i think. this was bench row 156kgx4 i think to 10 reps and 186 for 3 reps.


this stuff sounds fun


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> that post just made me really hungry
> 
> have a good deadlift session buddy, enjoy


Cheers , I normally add in chocolate a bag of crisps and can of coke but ran of crisps and coke lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Neuroscience said:


> do you use preworkouts? there is one coming out soon i worked on, should help increase strength through energy, motivation and pain relief. if your interested i will let you know once it has arrived with the retailer.


I avoid ones with beta alanine as I itch too much but I would use a pre w/o if I found the right one yes .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> Cheers , I normally add in chocolate a bag of crisps and can of coke but ran of crisps and coke lol


I always smash a good carby meal hour and half before followed by double espresso and chocolate cookie from maccies haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I always smash a good carby meal hour and half before followed by double espresso and chocolate cookie from maccies haha


Haha if only maccys delivered


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> this stuff sounds fun


Yes I shall be consulting the list to see if its on there I like the sound of trest


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

how about this? no beta-alanine

Creatinol-o-phosphate 2grams

Trimethylglycine 2500 mg

Dlpa 2000 mg

Sulbutiamine 600 mg

N-methyl-beta-

methylphenylethyamine 100 mg

Amp-citrate 300 mg

Caffeine 300 mg

Theanine 200 mg

Sensoril 225 mg

Pterostilbene 100 mg


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> I always smash a good carby meal hour and half before followed by double espresso and chocolate cookie from maccies haha


Its not on the list :thumbdown:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Neuroscience said:


> how about this? no beta-alanine
> 
> Creatinol-o-phosphate 2grams
> 
> ...


im no good at pre w/o but if you think thats a decent stack i`ll try it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Its not on the list :thumbdown:


its a pro hormone


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> its a pro hormone


Ah I see il have a butchers online then :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ah I see il have a butchers online then :thumbup1:


Trest Acetate | Olympus Labs | JW Supplements


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> Trest Acetate | Olympus Labs | JW Supplements


Your just a bible of knowledge!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> Trest Acetate | Olympus Labs | JW Supplements


Ok so its a powder do you mix it with Bac Water?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Good to see you back in the game, make 2015 your year. :thumbup1:


----------



## Andre1991 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry this is random do you know Anywer that sell Cambridge reserch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Andre1991 said:


> Sorry this is random do you know Anywer that sell Cambridge reserch


yes thanks :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Good to see you back in the game, make 2015 your year. :thumbup1:


BTW your prices should be higher , you know a lot more than the average PT/dietitian so don`t sell yourself short :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heavy deadlift day based on a 250 max

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

1xfailure (10) @150 , did these DOH so stopped when grip went rather than total failure

did all except 200 DOH

was blowing heavy but put that on the tren , cardio is bad at min but will get on top of that when i switch compounds .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> heavy deadlift day based on a 250 max
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


considering your back issues mate thats some strong pulling


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> considering your back issues mate thats some strong pulling


Cheers , felt easy ish tbf , was nice to move some weight for a change , got a light ohp sesh tomorrow


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> BTW your prices should be higher , you know a lot more than the average PT/dietitian so don`t sell yourself short :thumbup1:


Wow thanks, that's interesting, thanks for your perspective. I hadn't thought it, going to take that on board!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm curious to know, are you supplementing and what with?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> I'm curious to know, are you supplementing and what with?


gold top milk with 3 scoops of bulk powders pure whey protein

lectithin

macca

cod liver oil

sometimes BCAA during training in a carb mix drink

dorian yates ghblast pre bed

thats it , i should use a multi vit but i try get eat as much whole foods as possible however i also have chocolate crisps and coke to wash some meals down with so its a very balanced diet :lol:

now im getting my head back in training i`ll be more consistent with supps and set meals as i`ll add in insulin GH and different AAS from the next meso cycle .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How're you finding the DY GH blast before bed?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, best of luck!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> How're you finding the DY GH blast before bed?


works really well , i didnt expect much but ive got severe sleep apnea which has got worse to the point i barely slept but since adding ghblast ive been sleeping brilliantly and feel refreshed next day .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> Trest Acetate | Olympus Labs | JW Supplements





bigchickenlover said:


> Ok so its a powder do you mix it with Bac Water?


Im wanting to know this as well, what is it supposed to be mixed with? can it be IM? @Neuroscience


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You make like you would with aas for IM or you can make it a transdermal


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> You make like you would with aas for IM or you can make it a transdermal


So.. Is it easy to mix ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Tried searching abor can't find any links mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> So.. Is it easy to mix ?


you`d have to ask a lab to make it lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> you`d have to ask a lab to make it lol


Aw ffs lol. I think purity solutions sell it took


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OHP light day , felt tired and got DOMS bad from last two sessions , ankle was very painful on last working set so had to split it .

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

all strict

split the last set 1x3 1x3 both at 95kg both push press

BHNP seated 2x15 @ 40kg

facepulls 3x15

v bar pressdowns 3x15

todays pre and post w/o food is a lamb curry and chicken curry with can of lemonade .

had 2 hypos this week the biggest one was the other night where i had double vision sweats shakes and started being sick , had one last night which hit me again during my sleep , i didnt wake up but my GF said i`d had a fit , i`m putting these down to not enough carbs .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Aw ffs lol. I think purity solutions sell it took


www.powermyself.com • View topic - anyone knows howto use trestolone acetate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice pressing mate, still strong as fck on them

hypo in sleep sounds scary :-(

curry sounds epic also


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice pressing mate, still strong as fck on them
> 
> hypo in sleep sounds scary :-(
> 
> curry sounds epic also


cheers buddy 

im not using slin so idk , i must be producing loads of IGF :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong pressing mate, how do you find behind the neck stuff if im push pressing its ok other than that it can be a bit painful.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong pressing mate, how do you find behind the neck stuff if im push pressing its ok other than that it can be a bit painful.


normally fine but today everything felt tight so i should have done facepulls first in hindsight , i sometimes do behind neck power jerks instead but i find a light BHNP is better for all 3 delts and mobility .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> works really well , i didnt expect much but ive got severe sleep apnea which has got worse to the point i barely slept but since adding ghblast ive been sleeping brilliantly and feel refreshed next day .


Might look into it, where'd you get yours from?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Might look into it, where'd you get yours from?


Off a local guy , bit expensive tbh but it does work well


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

in bud.,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heavy squat day based on a 180 squat which tbh im not in any shape to hit right now but i couldnt put previous best as im far far from that so ...

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

1x failure (stopped at ten) @100kg

2x10 seated calf raise TUT 10 seconds a rep @40kg

physio is due round shortly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

had a week off due to a cold and generally feeling gash .

still not feeling 100% but had a push sesh .

ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] strict upto this set then push press

[email protected] was fcuked by this point

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

supersets of ...

flat db bench - db shoulder press - rear delt raises 4x15

facepulls into v bar pressdowns

15 mins in sauna

shoulders are fried :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong pressing mate, hows your back holding up ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong pressing mate, hows your back holding up ?


most days are good but i get the odd day where i have to get the crutches out .

not sure im ready to try the yoke yet lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> most days are good but i get the odd day where i have to get the crutches out .
> 
> not sure im ready to try the yoke yet lol


Lol im sure it wont be long before your smashing it mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol im sure it wont be long before your smashing it mate.


it`s always been a good event for me but it wasnt til few weeks before my injury that it started coming together , 400kg with just neoprene sleeves and a belt , was slow but the 370 i did was pretty fast .

might have a change in sports aswell but not gonna say anything just yet .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> it`s always been a good event for me but it wasnt til few weeks before my injury that it started coming together , 400kg with just neoprene sleeves and a belt , was slow but the 370 i did was pretty fast .
> 
> might have a change in sports aswell but not gonna say anything just yet .


 mg: 400Kg, lol i just done 250kg on sunday and i thought that was heavy. Will you still be staying in strongman with it or will that be it after the comp.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> mg: 400Kg, lol i just done 250kg on sunday and i thought that was heavy. Will you still be staying in strongman with it or will that be it after the comp.


not sure tbh but im thinking i can do both as i need explosive power and fitness so both are kinda related and both sports mean i can juice my swede off lol

got a comp in end of may if i go ahead and then the strongman comp in june , i need to get over this cold and get back training ASAP whatever route i decide on .

off to my cousins funeral tomorrow and no doubt that`ll give me some perspective for moving forward .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> not sure tbh but im thinking i can do both as i need explosive power and fitness so both are kinda related and both sports mean i can juice my swede off lol
> 
> got a comp in end of may if i go ahead and then the strongman comp in june , i need to get over this cold and get back training ASAP whatever route i decide on .
> 
> off to my cousins funeral tomorrow and no doubt that`ll give me some perspective for moving forward .


Lol im thinking your new chosen bath could either be cross fit or ballet.

Sorry to hear about your cousin mate i know things like that can be difficult and throws everything up in the air.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol im thinking your new chosen bath could either be cross fit or ballet.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cousin mate i know things like that can be difficult and throws everything up in the air.


thanks mate .

haha no neither of those , once confirmed i`ll post about it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monday came and seen the change in direction of my training , met my new coach and went over a few things then trained with him , i trained earlier in the day shoulders/cardio

tuesday was on my own doing cardio/circuits

bike 15 mins

circuit (vid below starts at 1min ish)

crosstrainer to finish 20 mins

stretching/facepulls






first circuit and man am i unfit however this is week one and will only get better .

diet

oats banana eggs protein scoop gold top milk

steak spinach tatties

chicken spinach tatties

chips steak beans

crisps n chocolate as snacks

diet is poor at min lol bcaa had in water throughout training


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

That looks brutal mate i would have puked after the first 30 seconds lol.

Is this all part of your new direction your going in mate ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> That looks brutal mate i would have puked after the first 30 seconds lol.
> 
> Is this all part of your new direction your going in mate ?


yes mate , all im saying for now is this will extend to 6 sets of 3 mins :death:

can honestly say i was fcuked and tren was killing me so im off tren now and gonna use deca or eq


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yes mate , all im saying for now is this will extend to 6 sets of 3 mins :death:
> 
> can honestly say i was fcuked and tren was killing me so im off tren now and gonna use deca or eq


 mg: fcuk that lol your going to be ripped lol, i remember seeing a few videos of Mark Felix training like this.

Are you going to try and drop weight to or is that not an issue


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> mg: fcuk that lol your going to be ripped lol, i remember seeing a few videos of Mark Felix training like this.
> 
> Are you going to try and drop weight to or is that not an issue


dropping some fat is ok but trying not to lose any weight just so i can still compete in strongman too , im hoping i can build some muscle while dropping fat , weights not an issue though .

if you look on my fb you`ll see a few things im tagged in and it`ll click :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> dropping some fat is ok but trying not to lose any weight just so i can still compete in strongman too , im hoping i can build some muscle while dropping fat , weights not an issue though .
> 
> if you look on my fb you`ll see a few things im tagged in and it`ll click :lol:


Lol not on there now mate more hassle than its worth but im still holding out for ballet or cross fit lmao.

If you can hold your weight and strength your going to be rapid on the moving events speed and stamina wont be an issue.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol not on there now mate more hassle than its worth but im still holding out for ballet or cross fit lmao.
> 
> If you can hold your weight and strength your going to be rapid on the moving events speed and stamina wont be an issue.


yeah fingers crossed , fcuk it i`ll pm you .

gonna try some yoke at weekend and get back to pushing boundaries ive been sat on my ass far too long


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah fingers crossed , fcuk it i`ll pm you .
> 
> gonna try some yoke at weekend and get back to pushing boundaries ive been sat on my ass far too long


lol dont push to hard mate cant have you saying you reinjured yourself just to get out of a demolishing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol dont push to hard mate cant have you saying you reinjured yourself just to get out of a demolishing


haha never


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

training looking good buddy

be interesting to see your new venture, all the best with what ever it is im sure you will smash it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> training looking good buddy
> 
> be interesting to see your new venture, all the best with what ever it is im sure you will smash it


thanks rick , gotta keep blood pumping you know what its like lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> training looking good buddy
> 
> be interesting to see your new venture, all the best with what ever it is im sure you will smash it


Its ballet mate lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> monday came and seen the change in direction of my training , met my new coach and went over a few things then trained with him , i trained earlier in the day shoulders/cardio
> 
> tuesday was on my own doing cardio/circuits
> 
> ...


Fcuk that haha looks fun in a sadistic way though I used to love circuit training like that. Keep it up man diet looks tasty too! Can't beat gold top!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk that haha looks fun in a sadistic way though I used to love circuit training like that. Keep it up man diet looks tasty too! Can't beat gold top!


cheers , diet is the best part :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so all is now confirmed and i can tell what the change of direction is ...

"THE CALLING"

The Sports Connexion,

Leamington Road,

Ryton On Dunsmore,

Coventry,

CV8 3FL

30th May 2015

(PFC) Prize-Fighting Championships is holding a show to find the UK Heavy weight Championships title Derek Porter Vs Robert Barwick as well as'The Next Big Thing' In Boxing with David Ian Baird giving a future for amputees to turn pro. This start-up competition has been organised in partnership with (MBC) www.maltaboxingcommission.com, Uk elite Combat Management, Welcome to US Elite Combat ManagementUS Elite Combat and supported by a great Charity Pilgrim Bandits and Pilgrim Bandits charity are the charity we are proud to support.

Proud to announce the official Clothing sponsors for (PFC) Uk Elite Combat Management, MMMA Wheeled Warriors,,, Bold Warrior Inc,Bold Warrior |

Tickets £30, Vip Tables avaialable Contact

07487717719

Email/ [email protected]

(PFC1oz) Heavy-Weight Title

Derek Porter Vs Robert Barwick

Ex-vet David Iain Baird Vs Lee Westley Light Heavy Weight

Pobby Bennett Vs Heavy Weight (Boxing)

Ewen Weatherburn Vs Joshua Simms Heavy Weight (PFC1oz)

Sie Smedly Vs Baz Akiens Light Heavy weight (Boxing)

Andy Bennet Vs Light Heavy weight (Boxing)

Ste Bravo Walker Vs Dean Comerford Middle weight (Boxing)

Tom Lax Vs Samuel Westall Middle weight (Boxing)

Sean Hutchinson Vs Zach Porter Middle weight (Boxing)

Danny Wheat Vs Richy Picking Middleweight (Boxing)

Sean Hutchinson Vs Zach Porter Middle weight (PFC1oz)

Liam Carrighan Vs Anthony Eden Light weight (Boxing)

Chris Watson Vs Middle weight (PFC1oz)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, what is PFC1oz? Gloves?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, what is PFC1oz? Gloves?


prize fighting championships have had sanctioned a 1oz glove , basically its like a fingerless thinsulate glove :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 166715


those are 4-6oz mma gloves so the 1oz are tiny


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 166715
> 
> 
> those are 4-6oz mma gloves so the 1oz are tiny


Fook sake, no protection at all, will be brutal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Fook sake, no protection at all, will be brutal


blood everywhere


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with prepping for fight

you nutter


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> good luck with prepping for fight
> 
> you nutter


Haha cheers buddy ive just finished some cardio at the rugby ground im being coached by the guy that trained decca heggie if you seen him on fb or youtube , decca is now fighting andy hillhouse in june , i was due to fight andy in may but he has a bigger purse against decca :/

Come off tren as i cant get off sofa without being fcuked :lol:


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

This is really interesting, good luck!

How is the stance on steroid use with the association?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RugbyLad said:


> This is really interesting, good luck!
> 
> How is the stance on steroid use with the association?


ive been open about my useage and nothing has been said and tbf unless going pro i doubt anything will be said in any sport .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

just went on youtube and looked up Decca Heggie lol mans a beast.

Whats the prize money like in these kind of bouts ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> just went on youtube and looked up Decca Heggie lol mans a beast.
> 
> Whats the prize money like in these kind of bouts ?


Depends on ranking but any from 300 to a few k , deca fought someone in usa so a big purse there no doubt , some numbers have been banded around however nothing confirmed tbh at mo im just happy to have a legit outlet for my anger .


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there much grappling / floor work with it? Just wondering if your back issues would be a problem.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MrM said:


> Is there much grappling / floor work with it? Just wondering if your back issues would be a problem.


Nah none , im doing lots of stretching and lunges which is helping no end along with saunas and regular massage , currently its fitness that holds me back but im training 2-3 times a day 6 days so will see how it goes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 167996


had that sent over not sure on it tbh but will go with it .

full of cold at min just about getting through cardio thats it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stopped weight training and now focusing on cardio 3x day for 6 days a week , mix of running HIIT and circuits .

was invited to a gym in dorset to train with a world heavyweight champion , was beaten from 9am to 230pm with either sparring cardio or circuits or all in one go , was a tough day and im aching today .

View attachment 168396


fight is confirmed with new opponent davey joyce .

View attachment 168395


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> stopped weight training and now focusing on cardio 3x day for 6 days a week , mix of running HIIT and circuits .
> 
> was invited to a gym in dorset to train with a world heavyweight champion , was beaten from 9am to 230pm with either sparring cardio or circuits or all in one go , was a tough day and im aching today .
> 
> ...


Looks good mate is that the gypsy fella your fighting ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Looks good mate is that the gypsy fella your fighting ?


yeah thats him


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah thats him


Should be a good fight mate once your cardio is up and if your strength carries over your will have some heavy hands.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Should be a good fight mate once your cardio is up and if your strength carries over your will have some heavy hands.


yeah fingers crossed mate , 1oz gloves are gonna hurt :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah fingers crossed mate , 1oz gloves are gonna hurt :lol:


lmao only if you get hit mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lmao only if you get hit mate


haha i was battered around the ring for hours yesterday and i reckon i pulled that face a few times :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squatted today first time in a very long time .

warm ups

180x 2

190x3

200x 1




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155508254110203


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with the fight mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck with the fight mate


thanks however was confirmed today its been cancelled as the police want to be there because of the irish travellers so they asked to move the fight to another date so they can be there lol bit of a joke tbh but im lined up later in the year with someone else :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did a strongman comp and won , end of story .

log




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153491333750530



deasdlift




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155678527070203



yoke




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153491342030530



frame




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155678524190203



arm over arm to follow at some point .

was a good day and first comp in a very long time loved every second

met @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/100783-kristina/" target="_blank">Kristina</a> too and she is as lovely in real life as she comes across on here/fb had to get pic for my gym wall of us :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done mate!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good work mate, how was your back after that ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like you're well on the way to recovery.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Good work mate, how was your back after that ?


cheers , back is in bits but not in a bad way just not used to it , think my log clean tekkers needs adjusting as i was just powering it up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rykard said:


> sounds like you're well on the way to recovery.


yeah i was expecting mid table but when i got a taste of a top 3 i pushed myself and suprised myself with the win by 1 point , well chuffed



Adz said:


> Well done mate!!


thanks adz


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah i was expecting mid table but when i got a taste of a top 3 i pushed myself and suprised myself with the win by 1 point , well chuffed
> 
> thanks adz


Well done Ewen, fcukin animal mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Well done Ewen, fcukin animal mate!


cheers buddy , still buzzing


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> cheers buddy , still buzzing


I'll bet!

What made you think you weren't gonna place?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> I'll bet!
> 
> What made you think you weren't gonna place?


was unsure what my back would be like plus ive only had 5 good weeks of training and not done any events in 18 months :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> was unsure what my back would be like plus ive only had 5 good weeks of training and not done any events in 18 months :lol:


Floor and wiped springs to mind mate :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Floor and wiped springs to mind mate :lol:


haha , im just thinking about what if i had been training consistently for the last 18 months and how strong would i be now , huge milestone for me and a big boost to train again


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha , im just thinking about what if i had been training consistently for the last 18 months and how strong would i be now , huge milestone for me and a big boost to train again


Absolutely mate huge motivation right there! Wtf you waiting for have at it 

Go on then, what are you gunning for next? :devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Absolutely mate huge motivation right there! Wtf you waiting for have at it
> 
> Go on then, what are you gunning for next? :devil2:


ive got a bare knuckle boxing bout pencilled in for october so plan is to just stronger and fitter and see what comps are around in 6 months or so , no rush to do anything at min as busy with the gym and bringing my own supp brand out , aslong as i get fitter bigger stronger im happy


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> ive got a bare knuckle boxing bout pencilled in for october so plan is to just stronger and fitter and see what comps are around in 6 months or so , no rush to do anything at min as busy with the gym and bringing my own supp brand out , aslong as i get fitter bigger stronger im happy


Would you say it's mostly Cv work then for the fight Ewen?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Not that I'm trying to say your not fit mate lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Would you say it's mostly Cv work then for the fight Ewen?


yeah strength conditioning circuits and foot work drills , weights is the easy part .

not sure if your ever around rugby in midlands but if you are and you fancy getting put through your paces on weights and circuits i do then your more than welcome


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah strength conditioning circuits and foot work drills , weights is the easy part .
> 
> not sure if your ever around rugby in midlands but if you are and you fancy getting put through your paces on weights and circuits i do then your more than welcome


I know I keep saying it but as soon as stuff calms down at home I'm coming over to you mate. I'm in Leicester at mo and your only just down the 69 from me.

Think your circuits would kill me though :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> I know I keep saying it but as soon as stuff calms down at home I'm coming over to you mate. I'm in Leicester at mo and your only just down the 69 from me.
> 
> Think your circuits would kill me though :lol:


lol 25 mins away no excuses , all my circuits are outside so you can spew your ring as much as you like :lol:

saturday 11am


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> cheers , back is in bits but not in a bad way just not used to it , think my log clean tekkers needs adjusting as i was just powering it up


Thats good to hear mate are you going to keep competing now ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats good to hear mate are you going to keep competing now ?


yes mate however im gonna train more and smarter and pick comps rather than compete just for the sake of it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> lol 25 mins away no excuses , all my circuits are outside so you can spew your ring as much as you like :lol:
> 
> saturday 11am


Lol you make a hard sell mate. What circuits do you do?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Verno said:


> Lol you make a hard sell mate. What circuits do you do?


best way to find out is to come over :laugh:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> best way to find out is to come over :laugh:


Tease!


----------

